# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  اكسسوارات للصبايا

## معاذ ملحم

**



*احلى إكسسوارات*


*مجموعة من الأكسسوارات باللون الأخضر , غيروا الموضة*
*مجموعة من الأكسسوارات باللون الأخضر نتأمل بأن تصنع بداخلكم ذوق جديد يتحف نواياكم في المستقبل .. ما بدي اقول لكم الموضة تغيرت , بس اقول لكم ليــش ما تغيروا الموضة* يا صبايا

** 
__ 
__ 
__ 
__ 
__ 
__ 
__ 
__ 
__ 
*سيدات و بنات اسمعوا , اكسسوارات غير شكل للجميع* 
*اكسسوارات غير شكلك انتى . صحيح كنا مفكرين مرة من المرات انه الصبايا مع بتحب الاكسسوارات كثير بس من نظرة السيدات و البنات لهذه الامور من خلال نشر الاخبار عرفنا انهم بتهوسوا .. خليكو وتفرجوا*  
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

يتــــــــبع .....

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*تشكيلة خواتم بمختلف الانواع والمذاقات التي قد تعجبكم 
**تشكيلة خواتم من كافة الانواع ومنها ما يعجبكم ومنها ما سوف لا يعجبكم .. نترككم مع الصور , اخذين بعين الاعتبار ان الحياة دائما اذواق وما يعجبك قد لا يعجب غيرك*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*البوم صور اكسسوارات للصبايا , جميلة خلابة بل اكثر
**فيما يلي البوم صور لاكسسوارات للبنات و السيدات .. جميلة وخلابة بل اكثر من ذلك .. لا نريد من الصبايا سوى ان تحتار عندما تختار الاجمل من بين هذه المجموعة الخلابة ...*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*احزمة غير شكل للنساء , ولكل من تعشق وبجد الموضة
**عزيزتي عاشقة الموضة وعاشقة التغيير والتجديدات في الازياء واكسسواراتها , نعرض فيما يلي نمط جديد من الاحزمة التي تناسب كل من تهتم بالموضة الحديثة ..
*

































*حلقان للبنات* 
* ويا عيني على دى حلقان .. بدل ما نلت ونعجن فى الكلام .. خلينا نتفرج*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*النظارات الشمسية العريضة هي موضة صيف 2007 
**النظارات العريضة هي موضة صيف 2007، بعد أن راجت في السنتين الماضيتين، حيث أصبحت النظارات الكبيرة التي تشبه بتصاميمها أحياناً الأقنعة هي الأكثر رواجاً في العالم، مع تميّزها بألوان زاهية تناسب فصل الصيف.
هذه مجموعة من النظارات الأنيقة التي تحمل توقيع أشهر المصممين العالميين.
*












*اجمل واحلى الاكسسوارات من الذهب ممزوجة بالوان زاهية*
* 
مجموعة اكسسوارت رائعة جدا نقدمها لكل فتاة تحب الاناقة والتميز . هذه الاكسسوارات كما ترون صممت بذوق رفيع وباتقان حتى تتالق بها كل فتاه اينما تكون وباي طلة*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*فيما يلي عرض البوم صور مجموعة ساعات ولا فى الخيال
**مجموعة ساعات ولا في الخيال .. جميلة واذواق والوان .. لمعلوماتكم الكثير من الناس يعتبرون الساعة زينة يومية لحياتهم الواقعية وليس بالتحديد وسيلة لضبط الوقت .
*
























*اليك اللؤلؤ الحقيقي ..تشكيلة اكسسوارات على اشكاله 
**نقدم لكم مجموعة من الاكسسوارات المصممة من اللؤلؤ الحقيقي باشكاله المختلفة ، ومن المؤكد ان من بين هذه المجموعة الرائعة ستعجبك قطعة من بين هذه القطع الجذابة 
يلا نشوف رايكم ؟؟؟*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*اجمل واروع تصميمات عقود اللؤلؤ الحقيقي بين يديك في البوم
**اليك مجموعة من عقود اللؤلؤ الحقيقي الممزوجة بالذهب والمصممة بشكل مميز يختلف عن باقي العقود حيث ان في هذه التصميمات قد ادخل اللؤلؤ بالوانه المختلفة وباشكاله المتنوعة ، كما وايضا ستجدون عقود اللؤلؤ مع الاحجار الكريمة 
*

----------


## اجمل حب

حلو كتير

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوره على المرووور

----------


## دموع الورد

حرام عليك يا معاذ :Eh S(2): ...شو هاد بجننوا

يسلموا

----------


## باريسيا

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/10.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double green;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
شو حلوين ؟

.
.

.
.

هدوال بيجننوا اغلبهم على مودي اكتير حلوين اكتير بيجننوا لا اكتر من اكتر من رائع 

في اكتير منهم تصاميم ورقي فيها 

خواتم نظارات كل المجمواعت فيها شغلات حلوه 


يسلمو اديك على الصور والمجموعه الحلوه 
يعطيك الف عافيه 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_حرام عليك يا معاذ...شو هاد بجننوا

يسلموا

_


 الله يسلمك  اخت دموع الورد  

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باريسيا  
_[align=CENTER][tabletext="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/10.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double green;"][cell="filter:;"][align=center]
شو حلوين ؟

.
.

.
.

هدوال بيجننوا اغلبهم على مودي اكتير حلوين اكتير بيجننوا لا اكتر من اكتر من رائع 

في اكتير منهم تصاميم ورقي فيها 

خواتم نظارات كل المجمواعت فيها شغلات حلوه 


يسلمو اديك على الصور والمجموعه الحلوه 
يعطيك الف عافيه 
[/align][/cell][/tabletext][/align]
_



الله يعافيكي اخت باريسيا  و ان شاء الله ينالوا اعجابكوا 


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

